# Webcam image Blurry



## darrenblack2 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello I managed to fix my webcam but now the image is blurry. Can anyone hlep


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Welcome...
You will need to provide more info than that ...

What OS?
What Cam?
What was wrong in the first place?
What did you do to "fix"...didn't work very well I gather...

buck


----------



## darrenblack2 (Mar 23, 2005)

I got this webcam from wal-mart. I've had it since February worked great until a couple days ago. Then the screen went black and only could see urself a little if u had a lot of light. So I deleted it then put it back on and now it works but the picture is blurry. Can u hlep it is from micro innovations and the model is IC50C


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What did you do to make the screen go black?
What Operating System are you useing?

I know nothing about web cams but am asking the questions that will be asked anyway...

Did you changed your screen resolution?

buck


----------



## darrenblack2 (Mar 23, 2005)

I didnt change resolution, but I did do a system recovery but everyithing else is fine, and it is windwos xp


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Based on a quick Google search...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=IC50C&btnG=Google+Search

you could try new drivers from here...

http://www.mic-innovations.com/mi/downloads.cfm?id=IC50C&type=drv

but for the price I personally wouldn't waste more than a minute trying to fix it...just go get another el-cheapo

buck


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Have you checked for dirt or smear on the lens. These lenses are quite tiny and dirt is not always obvious.


----------



## darrenblack2 (Mar 23, 2005)

yes today i cleaned the lens with alcohol and dried it off


----------



## justfoo (Dec 31, 2004)

The webcams I have seen have a focus ring on the little lens. Maybe it was accidentally turned and put you out of focus?


----------

